# Re-done my website again



## VARNYARD (Jan 2, 2009)

I re-done my website again, added some stuff and changed some pictures. Let me know what you guys think:

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com">www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com</a><!-- w -->


----------



## jor71 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I love your choice of picture for the skinks....Lizard Porn :lol:


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

i agree bobby it looks good. and i went through all th links to see if there was any glitches or mistakes and everything worked great. and the high contrast red you have pictured looks wicked nice almost a burgandy color.


----------



## Tux (Jan 2, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.freewebs.com/twoteals//LOGOz.JPG">http://www.freewebs.com/twoteals//LOGOz.JPG</a><!-- m --> Ouch lol


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol whats the ouch for


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 2, 2009)

It looks good! 

Spencer


----------



## Tux (Jan 2, 2009)

AlpineStar said:


> lol whats the ouch for



part of the tail being not in the pic lol


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

lol. poor lil guy i bet he is definately discounted if he is for sale


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

i like everything bobby except the videos you have posted. maybe more detailed videos about the different tegus, and just a little info on your establishment i think would be very attractive to viewers. other than that i like it.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah and i dont get the kids video were he keeps the tegu in a rubbermaid lol.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

lol,yup that one has to go!!!!!


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2009)

are you going to change your videos varnyard? im wanting to see some new ones of your stock and your farm.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 2, 2009)

it looks awsome bobby!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 3, 2009)

Website looks great, well done!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 3, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> are you going to change your videos varnyard? im wanting to see some new ones of your stock and your farm.



I don't have a farm, lol. But this will give you an idea of my enclosures:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2021">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2021</a><!-- m -->

I have 20 videos on youtube, and I will not be taking anymore until after they come back out of hibernation, that is if I have time. That is the busy season for me.

Also thanks guys for the nice comments!!


----------



## dicy (Jan 3, 2009)

site looks sweet man posted a link on a dutch forum so dutch tegu ppl can look at it to


----------



## dicy (Jan 3, 2009)

site looks sweet man posted a link on a dutch forum so dutch tegu people pl can look at it to


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, thats a farm broe!!! big time,,


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 3, 2009)

I found a small thing that you might want to fix or not. Figured I may as well let you know  

I found this at the bottom of available animals section. 

"Here at Varnyard Herps inc, our customers are number one. Bobby has over 30 years in the keeping and breeding of reptiles. He also breeds only the best animals; this insures our customers only get the best animals found in the pet trade. We breed for size, color and disposition. Our tegus speak for themselves; we have the *most awesome* animals that can be found. Our tegus are the largest and tamest animals, due to Bobby's picky and strict breeding habits. If a tegu does not meet his high quality demands, they are not bred by us. " 

I got a little giggle from it 

Also $250 for that little guy?! If I only I lived in the states! 

Spencer


----------

